# Xfree 4.1 problem



## McFrag (15. September 2002)

habe grade debian woody 3.0 intalliert mit kernel 2.4.18

und versuche jetzt ueber X irgendwie das KDE zu starten
der bildschirm wird kurz schwarz und dannwieder in der konsole mit der fehlermeldung "Fatal server error: no screens found"

hardware ist geforce 2 GTS (wird vom X-Server erkannt) und normaler 17 moni


----------



## McFrag (15. September 2002)

den anderen thread mit dem gleichen thema hab ich schon gelesen und das funzt ned mit xf86config


----------



## | Kab00m | (9. Oktober 2002)

Jo, mein freakiger Linux-Klassenkamerad meint, das wäre ein Bug, wenn ich es hinbekomme, sage ich euch wie es geht


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (9. Oktober 2002)

Das ist kein Bug, das ist so! 

Nein, es ist nur so, Du musst die richtigen NVIDIA Treiber installieren, danach in der XF86Config etwas umstellen und dann solltest Du normal Dein X-Server benutzen können.

So war es zumindest bei mir (GeForce II MX + 17" Monitor)

Ansonsten guck mal hier nach:
http://www.openoffice.de/linux/buch/free4install.html
Vielleicht hilft das ja weiter


----------

